# 2016 Tax Questions



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

So I’m getting my 2016 tax information together and have a number of questions.

1: Is the gross taxable income based on the fares collected before the Uber Fees deducted? If so;

2: Is the Uber Fee considered a commission, hence a business deduction.

3: What are; Airport Fees, Booking Fees, Uber Service Fees? Are they deductible and why don’t I see them on my weekly earnings statement.

Thanks


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

filldebasket said:


> So I'm getting my 2016 tax information together and have a number of questions.
> 
> 1: Is the gross taxable income based on the fares collected before the Uber Fees deducted? If so;
> 
> ...


1. yes
2. yes, Uber fees are deductible 
3. not sure I would need to see them. I would guess they are the same as # 2 and deductible or perhaps included in #2. How much $ do they amount to?

You should total up your bank deposits from Uber then add all the fees back in and see if the total matches your 1099 when you get it to check.


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

Below is my November Tax Statement


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The problem is nothing i have ever seen has the dates that are applicable.

Leaves it as a question mark about new Years Eve.


----------

